

How To Build a Naive Bayes Classifier - najm4u
https://www.bionicspirit.com/blog/2012/02/09/howto-build-naive-bayes-classifier.html

======
jestinjoy1
Nice and clear explanation. Would be good if you could explain how to fit this
to some other general problems

